# Meinung zu Asus GL550JK-CN390H



## Bockwurstking (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe PCGH'ler,

wie oben schon beschrieben hätte ich gerne eure Meinung zu diesem Notebook gehört.

Gruß
Bockwurstking


----------



## Alex555 (17. Juni 2014)

Generell sind ASUS ROG Notebooks immer eine gute Option.
Bei dem von dir oben genannten sehe ich jedoch ein Problem:
Der Vram: Bei der 850M kann auch DDR3 VRAM verbaut werden, was wahrscheinlich bei dem ASUS der Fall ist: (Asus GL550JK-CN390H Gaming-Notebook 39,6 cm (15,6\'\' FHD), i7-4700HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 4GB GTX 850 M, Win 8.1, R.O.G. bei notebooksbilliger.de ) 
Siehe hier: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 
Der DDR3 Vram kostet leider in fast allen Games wichtige FPS.
Für was wird der Laptop benutzt? Richtiges Hardcore Gaming oder eher mal gelegentliches Spielen wo es egal ist, ob das Spiel auf hoch oder mittleren Einstellungen läuft? 
Möglichkeit: </title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K56-4O2 by: One - ONE Computer Shop 
Frei Konfigurierbar, mit 860M (die nur mit GDDR5 ausgeliefert wird).
Falls die Performance nciht so wichtig ist kannst du aber durchaus auch das ASUS kaufen.


----------



## Bockwurstking (17. Juni 2014)

Also gespielt wird darauf nicht so viel und ansonsten würde er perfekt passen.


----------



## Alex555 (18. Juni 2014)

Bockwurstking schrieb:


> Also gespielt wird darauf nicht so viel und ansonsten würde er perfekt passen.


 
Dann kannst du ruhigen Gewissens zugreifen, das Display soll sehr gut sein: ASUS GL550JK-CN400H (90NB04L3-M04990) im Überblick: Technische Daten, Bilder, Meinungen


----------



## Firehunter_93 (18. Juni 2014)

ich würde ehr zu nem schenker bzw. msi greifen... oder zu diesem preiskracher!!! Lenovo Y50-70 39,6 cm Notebook 8GB SSD schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Bockwurstking (18. Juni 2014)

Also wenn es nur das mit der Grafikkarte ist, wird er gekauft.
Habe keinen ähnlich dünnen, schönen, mit IPS panel ausgerüstet und leistungsstarken gefunden 

Maximal 1000€ sollte er kosten.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (18. Juni 2014)

von lenovo gibst auch welche mit UHD IPS, allerdings fangen die bei 1399€ an, was das budget übersteigt.. naja wenn dir IPS so wichtig ist, musste schon den asus nehmen, allerdings hat er das deutlich schlechtere p/l-Verhältnis.. ich hoffe das ist dir im klaren...


----------

